# Say Hello To My Little friend!!!!



## ibglowin (Jul 5, 2012)

The Hummers are nesting like CRAZY around here. This is our 2nd nest of the season. This Momma decided for better or worse that the lights under the portal between the house and the winery was the best place to build her nest. This is a HIGH traffic zone to say the least. She seems to be getting more and more used to us going in and out. Sometimes she fly's away and sometimes not. Not sure what spooks her on any given time. She seems very content on her choice for a nesting place though!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 5, 2012)

That is cool and it seems like the nest is barely attached. The wicker looking part on the bottom, did she make that or was this already there?


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Very cool! Great pic!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 5, 2012)

oh how sweet!!! I love birds.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 5, 2012)

Mike, I think she is waiting for the feeder to be filled and not with sugar water!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 5, 2012)

Very cool! Once in a great awhile they buzz or me on my deck here and hot my neighbors flower bushes. Love watching them.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 5, 2012)

That is a strand of grape vine lights (go figure) from Target'. LOL



Runningwolf said:


> That is cool and it seems like the nest is barely attached. The wicker looking part on the bottom, did she make that or was this already there?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't know how she stays still for such long periods of time. Normally they are moving all the time. 



Rocky said:


> Mike, I think she is waiting for the feeder to be filled and not with sugar water!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jul 5, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> I don't know how she stays still for such long periods of time. Normally they are moving all the time.



They are amazing! The first time I saw one I thought it was a giant insect at first. Then I got a good look at it and realized it was a bird. Love seeing them.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 5, 2012)

Mike that is soo cool !!
Every year we are blessed with "usually robins " making a nest in my wifes homemade wreaths which are hung next to the door in the easement. This is the 2nd batch of younglings this year ! Once thay are hatched it only takes 2 weeks before they leave the nest. I keep telling my 15 year old son - that knows it all - about the birds - ( well I guess I left out the bee portion of it huh ? )


----------



## cindy (Jul 6, 2012)

hummers are the most amazing birds, they would probably nest on my fingers if I let them
females are very bold...


----------



## Neviawen (Jul 6, 2012)

Very cool! I plant canna lilies in my yard every year and the humming birds love them. Nice photos.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 6, 2012)

How cool Mike, I have been feeding hummers for years and looking for their nests, have not found one yet. Congrads on your new family!

Nice pictures Cindy, They get close. We joke that my wife is going to find me laying on the deck with a humming bird stuck in my forehead


----------



## joea132 (Jul 6, 2012)

cindy said:


> hummers are the most amazing birds, they would probably nest on my fingers if I let them
> females are very bold...



What incredible pictures!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 6, 2012)

Amazing pics Cindy! Here are some progressive growth pics from the Summer of 2006. This nest was on our patio. By the end it was a little crowded in that nest as you can see....... It was reused the next year as well!


----------



## cindy (Jul 6, 2012)

awe.... thats amazing! love hummies


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 6, 2012)

You must have a pretty quick shutter speed on that camera of yours to capture their wings in a manner that shows them looking still. Great pics!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 6, 2012)

This is an oldie but goodie. If you haven't seen it its worth the watch for sure. Amazing video.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvrcdQWzH-8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvrcdQWzH-8[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2012)

The twins are getting big! And the nest is listing.......

Worried they may fall out. They are growing fast these days. Mom is out and about foraging around for food. She comes back about every 20 mins, shoves it down their beaks and heads back out. That beam is definitely in the way for feeding time. They are messy little creatures. They push the poop out of the nest and all over everything below it!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 1, 2012)

We had what we thought were baby hummers flying around out perennial garden. upon further inspection it turned out to be "Hummingbird Moths"! Very odd creatures as they REALLY look and act like small Hummingbirds. Only difference is the antenna's coming out of their heads  I tried to get pics but they were gone every time we got the camera out.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2012)

We have those as well out in the perennial garden. Have not seen them since early Spring so perhaps they have moved on for the Summer.


----------



## robie (Aug 1, 2012)

Here in Colorado Springs, the hummers usually nest up in the high country, then come down about mid July. This year as usual they are back down in our area and fighting over the feeders. 

I have three orioles who come every year and really enjoy the sugar water. I have a feeder for them and it has little larger holes so they can reach the liquid. Sometimes they still prefer the hummingbird feeders to their own. Their beaks are very long and pointed, so they can drink from some hummingbird feeders.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't they know they are only supposed to drink from the ORANGE feeders!

Do you feed them Orange halves?


----------



## robie (Aug 1, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Do you feed them Orange halves?



Two days ago I put orange halves near their feeder. When they try it, they sort of shake their heads like it is too sour, then hop away. (I admit I didn't taste the oranges, so they might be very tangy. I thought of putting some sugar on the orange halves.

They come back to drink about once every twenty minutes. Beautiful birds, too.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 1, 2012)

Definitely cool birds but I hear they can wreak absolute havoc on a vineyard so I don't think I will be putting out anything for them. I have seen a couple around the house, mostly in the late Spring.


----------



## robie (Aug 1, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Definitely cool birds but I hear they can wreak absolute havoc on a vineyard so I don't think I will be putting out anything for them. I have seen a couple around the house, mostly in the late Spring.



I'll bet you are right about that, since they do like sweets. Here, they migrate South about the 3rd week of August, kind of early.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 1, 2012)

a few years back I had a pair of Orioles, put out orange halves every day.. then figured out the squirrals were eating them. Right now going through about a gallon of necter a week for the hummers.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 1, 2012)

Very cool pics and posts all! Birds are so cool!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 5, 2012)

*Its getting a little snug these days!*

No longer fitting in the nest very well. I bet they will be gone by next weekend!


----------



## TJsBasement (Aug 5, 2012)

I was thinking the whole wicker thing was the nest but it looks like the wicker/vine is part of the light and the hairy looking thing is the nest. Very cool pics.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 5, 2012)

Yea, thats a strand of those lights made out of dried grapevines that they sell at Target'.


----------

